# Buying a truck this year



## V12Kid (Mar 1, 2016)

Greetings to all from the DMV ( District, Maryland, Virginia)

I figured I post here to get some feedback. Here is my situation. I run a mobile detailing operation and have outgrown my current rig. To accommodate my trailer I am considering a Dodge 1500 or a 2500 quad cab. My main needs are light weight pulling as my rig weighs less than 1/5 ton. 

The idea is to buy a truck that will serve my primary business and then be able to supplement in the winter with light to mid sized plow/removal work. We don't get a lot of snow with this year being the exception so I know the work will be intermittent. 

I have shop keepers insurance and can add whatever I need for this side of the operation. Just thinking out loud and would love to hear your insight. 

Thanks!Thumbs Up

matt


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

2500 series truck for sure. Quad cab might be to big if you are doing residential driveways. Welcome to Plow Site.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

Welcome aboard. I'm a huge fan of 2500 series trucks although you may be able to get by with a 1500. A quadcab is nice if you carry lots of cargo that needs to be protected from the elements. But if u go that route (quadcab) be sure to go with a shortbed configuration. Good luck & keep us posted.


----------



## V12Kid (Mar 1, 2016)

I was favoring the short bed as well, good call.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I've got a '13 Crew Cab 2500. I wouldn't go quad cab again. Too tight in the back seats for passengers of any size. I do commercial work, so size isn't an issue, but I also do quite a few driveways for friends when I'm done with my route. I've never had a real problem of it being too big even for residential. I wouldn't even consider a half-ton for plowing.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

Imo any crewcab or quadcab with an 8 foot bed is just not practical. Besides being a pita to park, they have a horrible turning radius. Having a nice compact turning radius means everything when it comes to plowing.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

What is your current tow vehicle? Your only towing 3000lbs.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

FredG;2125337 said:


> What is your current tow vehicle? Your only towing 3000lbs.


Must be too early, wouldn't 1/5 ton be 400 lbs? You could put that in a trunk of a car. Maybe I read it wrong, or my math is a bit off.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

JMHConstruction;2125347 said:


> Must be too early, wouldn't 1/5 ton be 400 lbs? You could put that in a trunk of a car. Maybe I read it wrong, or my math is a bit off.


:laughing: :laughing: My bad, I was thinking 1 1/2 ton. How do you out grow 400lbs? What are you rained out? Maybe it's a trick ?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Nope you're right. 1/5 ton is 400lbs. I've never even seen an empty trailer that is that light.


----------



## V12Kid (Mar 1, 2016)

Holy Typo batman! I meant 1/2 ton lol

Current rig is base don a tiny Nitro and its mainly used to haul my gear internally which is not a lot to begin with. The trailer is coming this year as well as the business is growing hence the need for a dedicated truck. 

I want the quad cab to help keep things inside the vehicle that I don't feel comfortable riding outside or being exposed etc. It's not a 100% requirement but a nice to have


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

V12Kid;2125427 said:


> Holy Typo batman! I meant 1/2 ton lol
> 
> Current rig is base don a tiny Nitro and its mainly used to haul my gear internally which is not a lot to begin with. The trailer is coming this year as well as the business is growing hence the need for a dedicated truck.
> 
> I want the quad cab to help keep things inside the vehicle that I don't feel comfortable riding outside or being exposed etc. It's not a 100% requirement but a nice to have


I did detailing we put a bakflip on my truck. Was going to put a sliding bed in but never got around to it. I was young and didn't want a cap then.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

V12Kid;2125427 said:


> Holy Typo batman! I meant 1/2 ton lol
> 
> Current rig is base don a tiny Nitro and its mainly used to haul my gear internally which is not a lot to begin with. The trailer is coming this year as well as the business is growing hence the need for a dedicated truck.
> 
> I want the quad cab to help keep things inside the vehicle that I don't feel comfortable riding outside or being exposed etc. It's not a 100% requirement but a nice to have


Okay so towing is not a issue, You still only have 1000lbs. which most cars can handle. Just get any 1/2tn truck you want with with a 7'6 plow. You want to run a 9' + plow get a 3/4tn. or 1tn. You want any extra cab in any truck get the 6' box.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Only 1,000lbs to tow, and the need to keep some stuff out of sight? Buy an older Cherokee and mount a plow on it. No need for a pickup at all, and the Cherokee serves both purposes. Done.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Go with 2500 Quad - cab short box .


----------



## royalrooter77 (Jan 23, 2014)

Just wondering why everyone leans towards a 2500 and not a 3500. Is it just price?


----------



## racingmt (Feb 3, 2015)

A 2500 is more than capable of plowing and towing. Unless you need the towing capacity and or payload capacity why spend more $$ on a 3500? Ya gotta draw a line somewhere, different trucks for different purposes. If this was a heavy hauling or towing thread I would understand the push for the 3500. Not to mention many 3500 series are found with DRW which can kill your turning radius for small area plowing.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

racingmt;2134077 said:


> A 2500 is more than capable of plowing and towing. Unless you need the towing capacity and or payload capacity why spend more $$ on a 3500? Ya gotta draw a line somewhere, different trucks for different purposes. If this was a heavy hauling or towing thread I would understand the push for the 3500. Not to mention many 3500 series are found with DRW which can kill your turning radius for small area plowing.


Alot of them are the same with a different weight rating and an extra leaf spring or two. Very little difference. Around here it's only a couple hundred dollars


----------



## racingmt (Feb 3, 2015)

They have a different weight rating due to some different axel/suspension and hubs/bearing parts that can handle the increased load. Similar truck but not the same. But the killer is the turning radius, especially the DRW


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

racingmt;2134134 said:


> They have a different weight rating due to some different axel/suspension and hubs/bearing parts that can handle the increased load. Similar truck but not the same. But the killer is the turning radius, especially the DRW


No. Hubs are the same. Same for the brakes. With the exception of drw. 99% of the time

The only thing that might be different is a full floater / semi floater. But that depends more on engine choice it seems like

It's funny an 08 450 will turn tighter than a 350


----------



## racingmt (Feb 3, 2015)

Gotcha, good stuff


----------



## racingmt (Feb 3, 2015)

Just bought a new truck myself and love it, I went with the Chevy 2500


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

racingmt;2134137 said:


> Just bought a new truck myself and love it, I went with the Chevy 2500


6.0 or 6.6?


----------



## racingmt (Feb 3, 2015)

6.0.....got an awesome deal on it and I don't do much towing so I didn't need the diesel


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I plan to get one this year. I'm a Ford guy but I like the rear doors on the extended cab Chevy. 

It's probably going to come down to which ever one is cheapest lol


----------



## racingmt (Feb 3, 2015)

Whiffyspark;2134148 said:


> I plan to get one this year. I'm a Ford guy but I like the rear doors on the extended cab Chevy.
> 
> It's probably going to come down to which ever one is cheapest lol


Yea the doors are nice, I have the quad cab....sticker on mine was $52,500.... I got it new for $37,800 on Presidents' Day sale....loaded


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

racingmt;2134137 said:


> Just bought a new truck myself and love it, I went with the Chevy 2500


Nice , I am chevy guy myself W/8.1 liter gasser. Good luck w/your !!!new ride!!!
show us some pics!!


----------



## racingmt (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks man 
Getting the new plow for it soon


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

That's a nice truck


----------



## racingmt (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you!!


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

racingmt;2134137 said:


> Just bought a new truck myself and love it, I went with the Chevy 2500


Have you picked up a plow for your new truck ??


----------



## racingmt (Feb 3, 2015)

Avalanche 2500;2138566 said:


> Have you picked up a plow for your new truck ??


Getting it installed may 18th. Western 8' pro plus


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

racingmt;2138579 said:


> Getting it installed may 18th. Western 8' pro plus


Good Luck !! Later post some pics.


----------



## racingmt (Feb 3, 2015)

Avalanche 2500;2138598 said:


> Good Luck !! Later post some pics.


Thanks, will do


----------



## racingmt (Feb 3, 2015)

Got the new plow installed yesterday. Came out great. Shop did awesome work and the plow is impressive.


----------



## racingmt (Feb 3, 2015)

A few more


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Have a link to those dollies on the feet?


----------



## racingmt (Feb 3, 2015)

Sawboy;2142603 said:


> Have a link to those dollies on the feet?


The front ones under the blade are a set made for a snowmobile, pretty easy to find online. And here is the link to the moving dollies I used for the rear stands. They worked great and easily handled the plow weight.

http://m.kotulas.com/deals/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10602&storeId=10152&productId=28054&langId=-1&utm_source=google_pla&utm_medium=Garage-Auto-Storage-Organization&utm_content=19545&gclid=CNzOuenZ6MwCFcNehgodqPgOJw

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0009VOSOE/ref=sxl1?qid=1463748875&sr=1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65


----------

